# Female "orgasm" vs. ORGASM!?



## 36Shaolin (Feb 28, 2015)

OK Thanks to an interesting discussion with my wife-to-be I'm now OCD about this subject.

My GF of two years is I think very orgasmic. I mean she is multi-orgasmic always from PIV sex not requiring any foreplay at all (i do a lot of foreplay but it is not mandatory). Also, she usually starts having "orgasms" a minute or two into the session EVERY time we have sex.

Oral used to be more of an "appetizer" rather than a main course but then about about a year ago she started relaxing more during oral and I began exploring and finding just how she likes it. One day last summer during oral, she absolutely exploded in orgasm shaking uncontrollably and the O's were multiple and increasing in intensity and duration (minutes not seconds) until she jut couldn't take it any more. I really never saw anything like it before.

Anyway we mixed that into the rotation for the past year or so.

Lately we haven't had a lot of alone time together so we have had to sneak in quickies for the past couple of weeks but we still had sex at least every other day. 

Last night she says with a big grin on her face "tomorrow we will have a few hours of alone time. you know what I want!!!" and I was like "yeah sure of course I'll "do" ya!!". Then she responds "I mean I want and orgasm this time". I was like "heyyy! wtf? you been faking it now?". And she says "hell no!! Never! just that thing you do is so amazing" I was like "OK so you have different orgasms depending on how we do it?" she says no she "cums from PIV sex" and "orgasms when we do that other thing".

So I say "OK what about doggystyle? You scream loud when I do you from behind." and she says "Oh yeah that's awesome! you hit a spot when you do that! yeah!"

Then she says I was the only guy to ever give her an orgasm. I said "reallyy?! wow! you never cummed before?! OMG" and she was like "oh yeah i cummed a lot just never orgasmed"

She spent the next half hour or so trying to explain the different sensations and intensity vs. position (missionary, doggy, reverse cowgirl etc...). I still don't get it.

I"M SOOOOO CONFUSED!!!!!! Does any of this make sense to you ladies?


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We call them Level 1 and Level 2 Orgasms. Level 1 occur all the time (there are those rare times when there are no O's, of course) and are normal everyday type orgasms. Level 2 is much more intense but also much harder to achieve and usually take longer - she has to be in the right mental and physical state for me to get her there. There are several ways to get there, too. Level 2 occur about a third of the time overall, but there are weeks where they happen every day, and weeks where only Level 1 happen.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> We call them Level 1 and Level 2 Orgasms. Level 1 occur all the time (there are those rare times when there are no O's, of course) and are normal everyday type orgasms. Level 2 is much more intense but also much harder to achieve and usually take longer - she has to be in the right mental and physical state for me to get her there. There are several ways to get there, too. Level 2 occur about a third of the time overall, but there are weeks where they happen every day, and weeks where only Level 1 happen.


Is this where someone might insert the saying, "her orgasms are her responsibility"? Meaning, she has to make her partner aware of what she wants and when? Not sure I understand all of that, but I do know there are different types of orgasm.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

36Shaolin said:


> OK Thanks to an interesting discussion with my wife-to-be I'm now OCD about this subject.
> 
> My GF of two years is I think very orgasmic. I mean she is multi-orgasmic always from PIV sex not requiring any foreplay at all (i do a lot of foreplay but it is not mandatory). Also, she usually starts having "orgasms" a minute or two into the session EVERY time we have sex.
> 
> ...


Her mish mash of terminology aside, it makes perfect sense, and my wife is the same: she "cums" during PIV and "ORGASMS" during oral. That said, it's important to note that _each woman is different._

Basically you have to think of the clitoris and G-spot as different parts of the same sex organ, because that's exactly what they are. Clitoral stimulation provides direct stimulation to the organ while G-spot stimulation provides indirect -- though pleasant -- stimulation to the organ.

Think about it like this... you have an itch on the surface of your skin, and you scratch it. Feels great, right? Now imagine that you have an itch about a half-inch below the surface of your skin. You scratch at it, and it feels good, but you have to scratch a bit longer in order to get relief. It's a different sensation.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

leon2100 said:


> Does she have a sister?


BWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, you made me spit coffee all over my keyboard.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Think about it like this... you have an itch on the surface of your skin, and you scratch it. Feels great, right? Now imagine that you have an itch about a half-inch below the surface of your skin. You scratch at it, and it feels good, but you have to scratch a bit longer in order to get relief. It's a different sensation.


Well stated!


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

OCD analysis of her orgasms is very likely to kill your sex life. Tread carefully padawan. You have a good sex life. Don't mess it up while trying to make it "better". Remember: first do no harm.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it is difficult to discuss this between men and women sometimes because men automatically associate ejaculation with orgasm. However, it is possible for a man to have an orgasm without ejaculating. So is that called orgasm while with ejaculation is it called "cumming"? Or are they both just called orgasm? 

For women, or for me anyway, a clitoral orgasm is completely different than a vaginal or g-spot orgasm. I sometimes ejaculate with a g-spot orgasm and I sometimes don't. I never ejaculate with a clitoral orgasm. So which one is orgasm and which one is "cumming"? And if a woman never ejaculates (many don't) is it ever called "cumming" for her?

I also never have a clitoral orgasm from PIV alone, but I can have a g-spot orgasm from it. 

I'm not sure the word orgasm is applicable to the g-spot orgasm. It feels totally different, but just as good...I don't rank them, they are equally amazing. The clitoral orgasm though appears to be more similar to a man's orgasm, for me. Remember, the clitoris is the same original tissue in the womb that would have turned into a penis of the child was a male. 

Some women definitely have clitoral orgasms from PIV, and some have them from g-spot stimulation creating a blended orgasm. This is because the clitoris is more than the bulb (glans) you see. There's a good picture here: Clitoris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (it is very clinical, but down the page a bit there is a picture of a real woman's anatomy so maybe NSFW)

Maybe imagine having the shaft of the penis stimulated but not the glans. Would it eventually cause orgasm? Depending on the circumstances, maybe, but usually the glans is the part that has the most sensitivity and therefore the orgasm would feel different if the glans wasn't touched at all during the act.

I know this doesn't actually answer your question, but I hope it helps you a little bit. At least read up more about anatomy rather than just trying to get her to explain it to you because sometimes women just can't describe it to a man.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok, after reading this I feel so much better. I have clitoral orgasms that are quite intense and last up to 30 seconds or so. Sometimes i almost pass out.

But I kept wondering about gspot piv Os. Piv sex feels amazing to me and often reaches quite a crescendo...but I've never ejaculated/squirted and the climax feels different then a clitoral O. So I wasn't sure they were actual orgasms. Now I'm realizing they'll are...just a different level.
And now I can really convince my SO that I really am "getting there". Yeah!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently it takes 13 people including 4 therapists, 47 PhDs, a barrel of drugs, and talking about talking about it for 31 months to even get a woman to orgasm at all. At that point who really cares how she grades your abilities?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Apparently it takes 13 people including 4 therapists, 47 PhDs, a barrel of drugs, and talking about talking about it for 31 months to even get a woman to orgasm at all. At that point who really cares how she grades your abilities?


:circle: 

I'm sorry man. :rofl:

I think you may as well :moon: cause you're the one whose gettin'
screwed.

Just wonderin' if you get a prostatic or glans orgasm? :scratchhead:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

36Shaolin said:


> I"M SOOOOO CONFUSED!!!!!! Does any of this make sense to you ladies?




Yes, it makes perfect sense.

Both you and your GF should read the link that Faithful Wife provided about the holy of holies...The Clitorus. ::::angles singing::::


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

My husband and I had this conversation early in our relationship so I explained it to him like this.....

He is like a universal remote....all gets done in one button. I'm like every remote we own....you can push different buttons and they work to a more or less degree depending on luck, skill and maintenance. 

I have four different levels of Os and four different ways to get Os. Some are less earth shattering and some are more but all are appreciated and adored. 

Don't let your ego get in the way of your sweethearts openness to you about her Os. The fact that she is having them is better than most and if you judge her on this, you will find yourself with someone who feels the need to take care of them herself.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I can understand the levels....I've had orgasm in past that was localized to groin. After I met my wife I found the level where I was tingling from the waist down and legs were jello. 

14 mo. ago I lost oneitus and something occurred in me.....my duration went from 10 min. to 1.5 hrs. If I came at all. When I did....OMG. Full body shakes(with what I call aftershocks) almost on the verge of passing smooth out...

Women have been Bogart'n the stogies on us all this time.....but I found the humidor!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

2ntnuf said:


> :circle:
> 
> I'm sorry man. :rofl:
> 
> ...



I was thinking about this press in the last few days about FDA approval of the so called Female Viagra and I have to wonder if they've completely missed the mark. Women don't want or need drugs to be aroused. They want their partners to take drugs to shut up and listen to them worry the issue to death.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> I was thinking about this press in the last few days about FDA approval of the so called Female Viagra and I have to wonder if they've completely missed the mark. Women don't want or need drugs to be aroused. They want their partners to take drugs to shut up and listen to them worry the issue to death.


In the same humorous spirit, I thought that was the reason for the saying about the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. I figure that way, his mouth is full so he can't speak. He can only listen. >

Add in a little sex once in a while and there you have it. We are too damn simple.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> In the same humorous spirit, I thought that was the reason for the saying about the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. I figure that way, his mouth is full so he can't speak. He can only listen. >
> 
> Add in a little sex once in a while and there you have it. We are too damn simple.


While there is some truth to the old adage, I like Niecy Nash's version much better....

http://nwdailyblog.com/keep-his-sto...mans-guide-to-a-happy-marriage-by-niecy-nash/


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> While there is some truth to the old adage, I like Niecy Nash's version much better....
> 
> http://nwdailyblog.com/keep-his-sto...mans-guide-to-a-happy-marriage-by-niecy-nash/


Of course, I do too. I kinda like her, too. :wink2:

Anyway, mine was a simple humorous quip that wasn't meant to do anything except incite laughter. I did not include a woman's view, since I'm not a woman despite any rumors to the contrary, :grin2:, and, it would have ruined the joke. 

On the other hand, that was interesting and much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Oldmatelot (Mar 28, 2011)

My wife has several 'levels' of orgasm. Some tame, quite and soft. Some loud, screaming legs like jellies. 
Softer are piv, manual stimulation. Louder oral. Louder still oral and toys. 'Kid better not be home' Anal with toys. Often includes ejaculation.


----------

